# Something for the Deer hunters and Coon hunters



## Trey Miller (Dec 29, 2016)

Might find this proven study interesting


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 29, 2016)

You should post this in the deer hunting section!!!!


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been doing both all my life,hunted south Fulton county for 20+ years,coon hunted and deer hunted the same property and never had a problem seeing deer,if your dogs are straight you'll never have a problem.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 30, 2016)

There was also a note in the study that on one hunt a young dog ran one of the collared deer for a pretty good distance. After they caught the pup and the race was over the deer was back where it was originally jumped within about two hours.


----------



## specialk (Dec 30, 2016)

Doug B. said:


> You should post this in the deer hunting section!!!!



wouldn't do a bit of good


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 31, 2016)

specialk said:


> wouldn't do a bit of good


nope sure wouldnt ...I wasnt allowed to join a deer dog club down here because they new I only run rabbits now ...well let me rephrase that ..I could but couldnt run rabbit dogs ...lol ,didnt want me scaring the deer ...these deer have been run by dogs since birth ,,,its been a deer dog hunting club since the 50's and I deer hunted it for 30 yrs ..people are nuts !! I'm about to just give up


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2016)

Plenty of times we`ve followed a bird dog quail hunting in the morning, then go back in the afternoon and set a stand, and see all the deer you wanted.

All those deer do is circle around and stay out of the way.


----------



## Furmaster (Dec 31, 2016)

Y'all are right it wouldn't do a bit of good. The "deer managers" have it all figured out!! They are really just a bunch of morons becouse a good pack of dogs running rabbits or Coon dogs running and treeing coons ain't gonna bother a deer! I've done both my whole life and killed some pretty good deer in the same woods as well?


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 31, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Plenty of times we`ve followed a bird dog quail hunting in the morning, then go back in the afternoon and set a stand, and see all the deer you wanted.
> 
> All those deer do is circle around and stay out of the way.


Yes sir Mr Nic ..it does not bother the deer ..folks better start honoring the fellow hunters choice of hunting or lots of things are going to end .I personally like running rabbits more than Deer hunting now days ..ran deer dogs for 30 yrs had alot of fun ,dogs running are not hurting the deer herd ..



Furmaster said:


> Y'all are right it wouldn't do a bit of good. The "deer managers" have it all figured out!! They are really just a bunch of morons becouse a good pack of dogs running rabbits or Coon dogs running and treeing coons ain't gonna bother a deer! I've done both my whole life and killed some pretty good deer in the same woods as well?


me too !!!


----------



## rwh (Dec 31, 2016)

i've got 44 acres.  about 20 of that is fenced and i have a herd of goats on it.  i have feist and cur that are allowed to run during the day.
this year i've had 13 different does that i know by sight that stuck to the property and 7 bucks.  i had the pines cleared on 30 acres 3 weeks ago and i've shot 2 does.
guess what, i still have 8 does i know by sight and i have the 7 bucks plus another that has showed up.  
i'm also still getting pictures of does and some of the young bucks during daylight.  
you'll never be able to tell most of the hard core deer guys that the deer really just don't care, though.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jan 2, 2017)

I think most of it comes from,and not trying to stir the pot, is most haven't followed behind a good hound,I can tell you this if you find a person that owns land that allows you to run hounds you better do them right cause there is only a handful you will find that will,I don't understand where this thinking comes from,you can't even pay a full membership just to small game hunt,it's a shame to say the least.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 2, 2017)

People fear what they do not know. Many deer hunters have little to no experience hunting anything but deer. Many of those are obsessed with it and have developed ideas that make sense to them but in reality are just not so.


----------



## Rulo (Jan 2, 2017)

Whats wrong?   Not happy with DNRs latest brilliant idea designed to encourage greater hunter participation (attracting the younger generation to take up deer hunting in January) in the near future?


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 2, 2017)

Hogwild80 said:


> I think most of it comes from,and not trying to stir the pot, is most haven't followed behind a good hound,I can tell you this if you find a person that owns land that allows you to run hounds you better do them right cause there is only a handful you will find that will,I don't understand where this thinking comes from,you can't even pay a full membership just to small game hunt,it's a shame to say the least.


I agree 100%


----------



## Furmaster (Jan 3, 2017)

i wish deer season ended in December after the rut . It's time to run dogs not fool with a deer!!!


----------



## tullisfireball (Jan 14, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> People fear what they do not know. Many deer hunters have little to no experience hunting anything but deer. Many of those are obsessed with it and have developed ideas that make sense to them but in reality are just not so.



Most deer hunters don't know how to hunt, they just know to sit over food plots. During the awesome acorn years, all you hear is how the 12 deer limit has killed the herd off, they haven't figured out that the deer are in the bottoms getting fat


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 14, 2017)

We used to coon hunt at night and deer hunt in the daytime on the same farms. We treed coons and killed deer. The dogs don't bother the deer, I've seen deer stand there and watch the dogs run by trailing a coon. I've even seen bucks go after a dog with their horns lowered. They pretty much just ignore them or slip out of the way until they're gone by. 

Also, people in the woods at night don't seem to spook deer like people do in the daytime. I don't know how many times I've walked right up on deer at night coon hunting and they just stand there and look at you.


----------

